# New hEDGEHOG pICS



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

This is my new hedgehog. I dont really have a name, but I am thinking about the name Chuck. I would of took more pictures but my sisters camera ran out of bateries. It also might be a tad fuzzy too.

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=410351559&albumID=972762&imageID=8542649

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=410351559&albumID=972762&imageID=8542646


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Your profile is set to private...


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

sorry, did this work


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep! He's very cute


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks, he has really started to come around, except for the fact that he bit me, even though I think he thought my finger was food, cause he licked first.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Most(not all) hedgies will lick before they bite.. Doesnt necessarily mean they think its food though. 

Did you have some kind of lotion or scent on your hands?


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

i had aten Cheez-Its and had fillen his dish with his food, so I did have a scent on my hand. All I did was put my hand by him and he came up to it. Maybe he didn't lick, but I think he did. I just felt something wet and then felt a bite. I tryed pulling away a little, but figured I shouldn't , so then I just stayed there and he released. So I have no clue, but am not at all worried in the least bit.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Adorable hedgie!


----------

